# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  35,000 malnourished children rescued out of US Tunnels by Military

## Garden House Queen

*Over 35,000 Malnourished, Caged Children Rescued out of US Tunnels by Military -- Judy Byington*


 Thursday, April 9, 2020

Over 35,000 Malnourished, Caged Children Rescued Out of US Tunnels by Military Judy Byington, MSW, LCSW, Therapist, ret, Author “Twenty ...
 List of Human Traffickers and Child Porn Traffickers Arrested as of February 2020
 (Reader | SaveOurChildren) Foster Care Continues to be Child Sex Trafficking Pipeline in 2020
 The Vatican Deception: The Truth will Come out





Over 35,000 Malnourished, Caged Children Rescued Out of US Tunnels by Military

Judy Byington, MSW, LCSW, Therapist, ret, Author “Twenty Two Faces, inside the extraordinary life of Jenny Hill and her twenty two multiple personalities”

https://beforeitsnews.com/crime-all-...y-2479402.html

Over 35,000 malnourished, caged and tortured children have been reported rescued or found deceased in underground tunnels beneath large US cities including one beneath New York Central Park, “with more coming” according to reporter Timothy Charles Holmseth of the Pentagon Pedophile Task Force on 3 April.

Traumatized children, some of whom have never seen the light of day, pregnant preteens, deformed babies, piles of little corpses whose bodies were apparently used for organ harvesting, children locked in cages, electro-shocked and traumatized in order to harvest their blood – Adrenochrome for the elites to drink – were being carried out of the tunnels by Marines.

Apparently for months a secret US Military operation has been sweeping an extensive network of underground tunnels across the US and into Canada and Mexico to rescue thousands of horrifically abused children. Recent operations centered beneath major cities in New York, California, Florida and Washington. Intel video on Tunnels: 





A 69 year old Nurse working with the Corona Virus Medical Unit in NY Central Park reported that they were treating severely traumatized and abused children rescued from tunnels beneath New York City. She said that the rescue operation was using the Navy Medical ship sitting in the New York Harbor. https://timothycharlesholmseth.com/c...ht-now-in-nyc/

Rescue Mission Central Park: 





The sordid stories were hitting the Internet through Social Media, though the shocking stories were not being picked up by our Cabal controlled Mainstream Media.

On Wed. 16 Oct. 2019 that same Pentagon Pedophile Task Force reported an unbelievable 2,100 children being held in cages in underground tunnels at the California China Lake Military facility were rescued by Navy Seals and US Marines. The children and teens were said to have been sexually abused, tortured and killed to collect their adrenaline. Most were believed abducted by California Child Protective Services. The military operation involving 10,000 troops was reported by Holmseth and released by a Pentagon Commander who was head of the rescue.

https://timothycharlesholmseth.com/2...ducted-by-cps/

http://beforeitsnews.com/politics/20...s-3144359.html

Children Rescued from Texas Tunnels:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5173493&type=3

White Hat Takeover of Underground Tunnel Network (DUMBS):



Philip Tilton Facebook Report: Richard Cardona April 2 2020 11:11 pm EDT:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5173493&type=3

The Pentagon Pedophile Task Force was assisting with intelligence and would continue to report on developments:
https://timothycharlesholmseth.com/b.../#comment-3234

Timothy Charles Holmseth was an award winning investigative journalist and sole reporter for the Pentagon Pedophile Task Force:
https://timothycharlesholmseth.com
__________________________________________________  ____

Guest Posting



__________________________________________________  ____

Our mission at Operation Disclosure is to bring you important news events and raw intel from various sources focused on exposing the Deep State/Cabal and their downfall. We are also focused on disclosing our lost ancient origins and extraterrestrial contact.

_Disclaimer: All articles, videos, and images posted on Operation Disclosure were submitted by readers and/or handpicked by the site itself for informational and/or entertainment purposes. All statements, claims, views and opinions that appear on this site are always presented as unverified and should be discerned by the reader. We do not endorse any opinions expressed on this website and we do not support, represent or guarantee the completeness, truthfulness, accuracy, or reliability of any content posted on this website.

Copyright © 2020 Operation Disclosure_

----------

Big Dummy (04-11-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-11-2020)

----------


## Garden House Queen

https://twitter.com/vfuska/status/12...271089153?s=11

----------

Molly Pitcher (04-11-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

#pizzagate


If you think the political elite, business elite and military havent known about the tunnel network since the beginning, you are an idiot.

----------

Garden House Queen (04-11-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-11-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

just told a retard about this. apparently i was wrong because i did not " blame Trump "

----------

Big Dummy (04-11-2020),Garden House Queen (04-11-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

What did Trump know and when did he know it?

----------

Big Dummy (04-11-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Sounds like a "Criminal Minds" episode.

----------


## Big Dummy

> What did Trump know and when did he know it?


What did Epstein know, and why wasn’t he protected in prison?

----------

Garden House Queen (04-12-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-11-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> What did Epstein know, and why wasnt he protected in prison?


Or.....did he turn state's evidence, and his suicide faked?

----------

Big Dummy (04-11-2020),Garden House Queen (04-12-2020),jirqoadai (04-11-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Sounds like a "Criminal Minds" episode.


What makes you think Criminal Minds wasn't from REAL LIFE?

----------

Garden House Queen (04-12-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

*US political system, totally corrupted - Robert Steele, Herland Report*



Herland Report TV host, Hanne Nabintu Herland speaks with Robert Steele about CIA, #RiggedSystem and #AmericanCorruption. SUBSCRIBE: https://www.youtube.com/user/HanneNab... "President Trump has said that we have a rigged system that is pay-to-play. And that is exactly right. Our Congress today makes laws based on who pays them for what, ot on what is in the public interest. So, intelligence as decision support is how the public can manage its own democracy," says Robert D. Steele, CEO of Earth Intelligence Network. http://www.theherlandreport.com#HerlandReport
Steele is the founder of Marine Corps Intelligence Command, a Clandestine Services Operations Officer for many years. Steele holds two graduate degrees and is a distinguished graduate of the Naval War College, and has for 30 years demanded intelligence reform and the need to redefine national security. 
Steele states: "The entire intelligence community is a failure because it is not preventing war and does not deal with asymmetric threats such as the narcotics threat."
"National power is based on its public, if you have an educated, engaged public you are a powerful nation. If you have a stupid, drugged up public you are not a powerful nation. So, God bless Donald Trump because this is now counter attack movement and we are taking back ur country from foreign influences that have been bribing Americans."
"The problem we have is that intelligence now is about spending a great deal of money doing very bad things: Torture and renditions, drone assassinations, regime change, covert operations and so on."
"The intelligence community is all wrapped up in doing bad things, they are not providing the President or the Cabinet members or anyone else with decision support about everything - combat poverty, the environment etc. But they report only on two things: War and terrorism."
The Herland Report is a Scandinavian news site and TV channel on YouTube, reaching millions yearly, presenting leading intellectuals' view on foreign policy, current affairs, the Middle East, Western decadence, featuring a variety of opinion and analysis from a number of commentators from across the political spectrum. 
The Herland Report is founded and hosted by Hanne Nabintu Herland, a historian of comparative religions, bestselling author, commentator and TV producer, known from the media for sharp analysis and fearless speech. 
TWITTER: https://twitter.com/HanneNabintuHerPODCAST: https://soundcloud.com/herlandreport/ ALSO FOLLOW THE HERLAND REPORT NEWS SITE and pick up articles from leading intellectuals, authors, journalists and activists: http://www.theherlandreport.com

----------

Garden House Queen (04-12-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

WTF is this?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I'm very sorry but color me skeptical on this issue.  I simply find it quite hard to believe and research says this is all conspiracy theory in the tin foil hat catagory.

----------


## Garden House Queen

start at 18:40......



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI6sjhBc4rM&amp;feature=em-lbcastemail" target="_blank">

----------

Molly Pitcher (04-12-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> I'm very sorry but color me skeptical on this issue.  I simply find it quite hard to believe and research says this is all conspiracy theory in the tin foil hat catagory.


SO....provide some research to the rest of us, that proves this isn't true.

----------

Garden House Queen (04-12-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

de Blasio saying these may be "temporary" burials.  What?  Are they going to dig them back up later? Also not saying that these bodies are people who may have died from COVID-19.  So then just WHO are they?




Department of Correction says approximately 25 people are being buried daily.  "Dept of Correction"???   Why would this info come from them?  Isn't that something that should come from the Mayor's office?




So...which do we believe?

----------

Garden House Queen (04-12-2020),Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

If anybody could look at this SHORT list of videos, interviews, documentaries, and still say that sex trafficking can't be that extensive...they're an IDIOT, or WILLFULLY ignorant.


In light of what's happening in NY, I especially found these of interest.  Especially the part in the first one  of a room found so far underground with mirrors on the walls and ceiling.  Why?  Sounds like a sex room huh?


*The Secret Infrastructure Beneath NYC*
Above ground, it's a concrete jungle - centuries of buildings of all different shapes and kinds. But what about underground? We take you on a journey deep under the island of Manhattan to explore what lies below the biggest city in America. 








*The Secret Train Station Under New York City*








*Foster care children at risk for sex-trafficking recruitment*








*12 Amish girls rescued from basement of man's home*








*Underground bunker possibly used for human trafficking of children found in Tucson*
















*Special Report: Hollywood Child Abuse*








*Hollywood's greatest betrayal: How sexual predators operate in plain sight*










*Unchained: The Scourge of Human Trafficking - Narrated by David Strathairn - Full Episode*








*Over 3,000 People Saved From Human Trafficking in 2019! (O.U.R. Annual Report)*








*Rock star sentenced for 'dark and sinister' child sex abuse*






*Emotional Reunion Of Mother And Daughter After 25 Years - Real Human Trafficking Stories*
Imagine the grief of hearing your baby had died. As horrible as that sounds, that is exactly what Belles family was told shortly after she was born and in order to kidnap her. In this real human trafficking story, we are share Belle's remarkable journey and the powerful reunion between Belle and her family. Subscribe: https://bit.ly/2RhELf3Belle was born in Romania to a lower-income family. Because of the poverty in the area, child human trafficking is not uncommon. In Belles situation, the doctors in her hospital stole her from her family to a human trafficking orphanage where she was adopted by a family for a large sum. Her story is one of incredible persistence of trying to find her family. When we heard about her story at Operation Underground Railroad, we stepped in to help her reunite and meet her family for the first time. You will be in awe with her story and you wont want to miss this amazingly beautiful reunion. 











*Sold For Sex: Trafficking in Nebraska*










*Ridiculous number of missing kids in Oregon*








*Hollywood's greatest betrayal: How sexual predators operate in plain sight*










*Meet Sweetie the Virtual Little Girl Who Has Identified 1,000 Pedophiles Around the World*










*Worldwide paedophile ring busted in sting operation*










*Kincora 'VIP paedophile ring' victim Richard Kerr speaks out*










*Alison Arngrim: Why Hollywood Has a Sex Abuse Problem*
'Little House on the Prairie' star Alison Arngrim, who was sexually abused as a child, explains why sexual abuse persists in Hollywood. For more on #WhereAreTheyNow, visit http://bit.ly/2dTkIT9 











*Elijah Wood Says There is a 'Major' Pedophilia Problem in Hollywood*








*Corey Feldman Claims Hollywood Has Another Dirty Secret: Pedophilia | Access Hollywood*








*The Secret Parties Billionaires Don't Want You To Know About*








*Hidden America: Chilling New Look at Sex Trafficking in the US*








*Meet the Team of 'Abolitionists' Rescuing Victims of Child Sex Trafficking*








*Out of Darkness, Into Light: Child Sexual Abuse - A WLRN Original Production*








*Anchor caught on hot mic claiming ABC spiked Epstein bombshell*








*Disturbing find in abandoned Route 66 buildings*








*Mom gets 20 years for allowing men to rape daughters*








*Boise man accused of raping 3-year-old girl and prostituting her over internet*










*Foster care children at risk for sex-trafficking recruitment*








*Equal Means Equal (2014) - Foster Care & Child Sex Trafficking Scene (8/10) | Movieclips*








*Children missing from CPS facility*








*Child protective services employee arrested*








*Colorado Child Trafficking Survivor Reveals Horrifying Trafficking Ordeal*
Jessa Crisp, a Colorado-based victim of child sex trafficking has come forward to reveal that police are many times instrumental in sex trafficking operation. To make matters even more hopeless for the woman, she was unable to report the abuse or go to the police because there were a number of police officers who were actually involved in the kidnapping and abuse. But she did not give up because she is STRONG. SHARE! 









*Lawmakers questioning how 70 foster children could possibly go missing*








*44 missing kids in DCS custody leads to wild theory*








*$1 MILLION BAIL: Lori Vallow court appearance in Idaho*

----------

Lone Gunman (04-14-2020)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Wow....      @Molly Pitcher       I believe you've made your case! You put a lot of time and effort into....EVIDENCE. Now....let's see if  anyone can debunk it.

----------

Molly Pitcher (04-14-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Wow....      @Molly Pitcher       I believe you've made your case! You put a lot of time and effort into....EVIDENCE. Now....let's see if  anyone can debunk it.


I finally gave up.  One just kept leading me to another, and another, and another..............   This is just a small fraction of what's out there.

----------

